# Tank treatment for fin rot - question



## adorie (Dec 9, 2008)

Have a 10 gallon freshwater tank with a dwarf gourami and a pleco. Have bubbly rocks, filter, and a 20" fluorescent aquarium reflector for lighting. The pleco is fine but the gourami has fin and tail rot. No other signs of disease, which is good. He's actively swimming and eating fine.

**A side note about my lighting, I don't use it often because my gourami darts around every time I turn it on. Is this something he just needs to get used to? I switched out the light after having a burned out cheap top in the beginning.**

Upon testing the water, my problems are high nitrates and a high pH level.

I've treated for fungus with a fizzy tab which I just had in my stock, and today purchased Melafix (Melaleuca), API's Stress Coat + (with aloe vera for slime coat and added electrolites), and also AmQuel Plus (to remove Nitrates). I also have aquarium salt that I heard was beneficial in helping gill function and disease among other things, and also EasyBalance Nitraban which I add during partial water changes anyway. I also have AquaSafe that I add during water changes, but since I have the AmQuel Plus which does exactly the same thing I don't think I need it during this treatment.

I've gone ahead and removed water for a partial change. My question is this: are there any negative consequences of adding all these ingredients together? 

Also, will any of this help with the high nitrate levels? I've continued to make partial water changes but with no luck in lowering the nitrates... But the AmQuel Plus should help that. And the pH I'm working on lowering into the mid 6 to 7 range, which I've read is ideal for gouramis. 

I'm no fish expert, and this is my first tank. Could someone verify that what I'm doing is in the right direction? Thanks for your help.

Adorie :fish:


----------



## ron v (Feb 24, 2005)

If water changes do not lower nitrates then we have a problem....Test your tap water for nitrates.


----------



## Ghost Knife (Mar 12, 2008)

The best treatment for fin rot and/or ich is Melafix hands down. It's about $7 for a bottle at Wal-Mart. Just follow the dosing procedures unless you have fish that do not have scales such as knife fish then you cut the daily dose in half. Add the appropriate dose to the tank for about 5-8 days depending on how the symptoms improve. I have treated for fin rot 3 times and this has always worked for me.


----------



## adorie (Dec 9, 2008)

Yeah, that's what I picked up today. I should be good then. Thanks


----------

